# Better single edged blade for EDC, straight or serrated?



## LedTed

Because of you guys, I’ve changed my philosophy on EDC knife reasoning. Now, when appropriate for me, I carry both a multi-tool (one of two Leathermans) and a single blade knife (either a BenchMade or recently a SOG).

The two-is-one and one-is-none philosophy from our group has helped me step up. A blog (http://towhichireplied.blogspot.com/2006/09/choosing-edc-knife.html) and experience have given me good cause to carry a half-serrated blade.

As this group helped me before, I am looking to your wisdom and experience as to the best blade type for EDC. My public poll will have four choices, but feel free to chime in with specifics. (And, hopefully reasoning for the specific choices.

Any help would be appreciated.

Sincerely,

--
LedTed


----------



## TKC

*I voted plain edge. I can not stand serrated or partially serrated blades.*


----------



## carrot

Unless you are cutting tough or heavily abrasive materials all day long (rope, carpet, etc) you would be better served with a plain edge.

A small serrated knife may come in handy on occasion, but a well-sharpened plain edge knife will cut 100% of the same things and still be better suited towards a greater variety of tasks (peeling apples, whittling, sharpening pencils and just about anything requiring clean straight slices).

I wouldn't say no to carrying a serrated knife as your second knife. But I wouldn't carry a serrated knife as my only knife.

Combo edge is the worst of both worlds. Often you'll find you want the more precise plain edge towards the handle for strong, clean cuts (especially when working on hard materials like wood) and sometimes you might need to cut things that are in a hard to reach area, where serrations at the tip would be more useful. 

I could probably come up with more examples, but I'll just leave it as this:

It's a piece of cake to sharpen a plain edge knife, requiring no special tools aside from your favorite sharpening setup. If you mess up a blade, it's easy to re-form the edge. On a serrated knife it is difficult to restore an edge once it is really far gone and it often requires special tools, such as a file or specially shaped ceramics like that of the Spyderco Sharpmaker.


----------



## RepProdigious

Serrated blades have their purpose (heck, i have an all serrated blade in my toolkit and a partially serrated in my emergency pack) but for true every day carry nothing can beat a plain blade.... Listen to carrot, he makes some great points right there!


----------



## karlthev

I am an avid, long-term collector and could not agree more with carrot--straight without any reservations! +1



Karl


----------



## ASheep

I agree with carrot, Straight blade for EDC all the time.
Serrations have their uses, but they're not good as the only knife you carry.
Combos are the devil incarnate. 

That being said, I have used the serrated blade on my gerber multitool to cut a seatbelt in a car accident, but that was more because it was the first blade I flicked open (Gerber Suspensions have two blades, one on each handle). A straight edge would have done the same job.

Alex


----------



## Ozgeardo

Just for weighted opinion:

I use my knives allot in various scenarios and just like various flashlights suit different peoples EDC requirements so to will knives:

I could write volumes about what knives I use for what purpose but the question was EDC.

EDC in an urban environment for me is my Leatherman Wave which has both a straight edge and a serrated and both get a good workout but generally the straight edge does most of the cutting but when I do need a serrated the straight will not be nearly as efficient.

EDC in a field environment (_non tactical_) I also like LedTed carry both a multi-tool (_another LM Wave_) plus either a folder or a fixed blade.
Generally it will be a folder (_unless I am predominately hunting_)
Unlike most views (_which are relevant and also based on preference_) I have to say a combo edge is my preference but with stipulations.

I spend allot of time in the field and I need about a 4 inch blade to accomplish most tasks but I am often restricted from carrying a fixed blade in some circumstances. I consider about 4 inches to be the minimum length for a combo blade to be effective. Any smaller and combo edges do become somewhat impractical for my purpose.

60% of my cutting in the field is rope and cordage, 20% splitting wood & tinder preparation and 20% food preparation (_I know I should use a different knife for food prep but I am still alive and well after 50 years_)
Currently my Field EDC is a CRKT M21 combo edge (_with reworked straight_ _portion_). If I have the need for a very fine edge straight (_narrow blade_) I will use a scalpel from my FAK.

I have been in many circumstances when a straight edge (_even a very_ _sharp well prepared blade_) has struggled to cut:
Reinforced Radiator hoses, Hydraulic Hoses, Braided Hoses, Hardwoods when preparing snares/traps, Kernmantle type ropes (_notably in_ _emergencies and trying to cut on a rock face_), Bones, Slicing crusty field cooked breads and numerous other substances that escape me at this moment.

But in favour of the straight portion of my EDC it is ideal for lever cutting through banding, both metal and plastic, fine cuts to soft woods, most food prep, map preparation (_cutting and contact application in the field_), using as a chisel and another host of purposes.

I would dearly love to always have a knife for every purpose at hand on all occasions and if I am within walking distance of my 4x4 or my home I will generally have the correct knife but for EDC it will be a combo edge for me.

Sorry to all you knife purists out there (_I really do love & appreciate a well prepared straight edge) _but not for my EDC.


----------



## carrot

Ozgeardo, you make a very clear case for serrated edge... and right in your very own words you also point out that the types of things you cut truly require a serrated edge. There are a lot of people who never need to cut these things, and for those people, plain edge is right. For people like you who have a rather exciting array of difficult things to cut, serrations are perfect.


----------



## wquiles

I have tried full serrated and combo blades in the past, but no more. Not only was not that useful to have the serrated edge, sharpening a straight edge is a lot more easy and forgiving. It is true that a serrated edge has its place, but for me, right now I only use/own straight blades for all my EDC knives:


----------



## Batou00159

TKC said:


> *I voted plain edge. I can not stand serrated or partially serrated blades.*




+1


----------



## Federal LG

Plain edge!

Specially in my Benchmade Mini Griptilian.

It´s perfect for EDC.


----------



## [email protected]

Another vote for half serrated :thumbsup:

Reason being as you can't EDC any type of knife here (without a lawful excuse) the EDC would most likely be a tool/camping dedicated implement (or some other similar intent)


----------



## smokeychris

I like my swiss army knife with serrated blade because i work as a construction worker and like to give my knife a real hard days work. Cutting trough lead, pvc, bitumen shingles? , wood and even very thick copper wire(+1cm) is realy no problem. The knife is not as sharp as when i got it but its still very good to work with!:rock:https://securepostplaza.tntpost.nl/...eServlet?BARCODE=3SHENM7153773&ZIPCODE=7415AS


----------



## Per-Sev

I vote straight edge for most daily tasks a plain edge will perform better and is much easier to sharpen if needed. Serrated knives have there place for cutting rope, heavy boxes, seat belts, bread, and such but for my uses a plain edge works better for cutting open my mail, and just general chores around the house. If you carry a multi-tool it might have both edges with it mine had a serrated blade and I changed it to a plain edge by grinding the serrations off carefully so I would not over heat the steel and take the temper out of it and now it works great and have had it many years.


----------



## gpjoe

My personal preference is a plain edge which suits my use, though there are some very good arguments here for carrying a serrated blade.


----------



## Colorblinded

I carry a straight edge at the moment but have a number of combo edge knives and a couple serrated options available. Overall I haven't felt too limited by my straight edge EDC knife (CRKT M1601T) but if I have to cut more rope or if I was going camping, etc I'd be swapping it out of my pocket for something a bit longer and with a combo edge.


----------



## mr.squatch

Plain edge too. Nothing I can't cut with my Grip that I could cut with a serrated edge in every day life. I use my knife 40+ times a day every day, I've found it with nicks and dull edge in one area so I use another part. I sharpen it every few weeks. If I had serrated I suppose I wouldn't have as much useful edge. I cut tape, plastic, multi-core cables, paper, cardboard, zipties, rubber, aluminum cans etc. I find myself stripping big wire and cutting decals more than anything. I love my grip btw. 

sg


----------



## HoopleHead

Plain, and keep a fully serrated Spyderco Ladybug on your keychain.


----------



## 42

My preference is a plain edge. It's much easier to maintain and while I don't mind sharpening my knives, I'd rather keep it as simple as possible.

Mark


----------



## guyg

From what i've seen, most users of serrated edges Need to use them. And they work great.For most edc tasks a plain edge does everything.Carrot's post got it all.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Serrated here.

I use my EDC knife to cut through rope. That is it's primary use.
The second use it to cut through uncut hamburger buns.


----------



## LukeA

guyg said:


> For most edc tasks a plain edge does everything.



Maybe _your_ E.D.


----------



## guyg

E.D. ?


----------



## LukeA

guyg said:


> E.D. ?



every day


----------



## hatman

wquiles said:


> I have tried full serrated and combo blades in the past, but no more. Not only was not that useful to have the serrated edge, sharpening a straight edge is a lot more easy and forgiving. It is true that a serrated edge has its place, but for me, right now I only use/own straight blades for all my EDC knives:



wquiles,
What model BM is that at the bottom?


----------



## RepProdigious

My guess is some Doug Ritter mini grip........


----------



## wquiles

RepProdigious said:


> My guess is some Doug Ritter mini grip........



Yup, Doug Ritter Mini:
http://www.equipped.com/rsk_mk1.htm

I have that black one, and my wife has the yellow one - a fantastic knife for the money


----------



## Vortus

Combo. Most times the straight edge is used. But, when cutting air lines, cables or other stuff I encounter, the serrated edge gives a nice bite and initial cut to get things started.


----------



## wquiles

For 99% of my uses I just need a nice slicing/cutting edge, which is why I like the ground profile and relatively thiner blade on my Sebenza - it is a great slicer. That being said, I think it is kind of cool that there are a few of you who actually use the serrated edge often - I am glad to have subscribed to this thread to hear about those alternate uses where the straight edge does not quite cut it - pun intended lovecpf


----------



## Yang1815

Plain edge for me. No tanto either.


----------



## LUPARA

LedTed,

My 2 cents worth. I have an old Leatherman tool housed in a leather mag carrier that fits it like a glove; looks good on a belt (I wear belts 100% of the time unless it's absolutely fry-an-egg-on-the-sidewalk weather). Soooo, I just bought a Bark River "Gunny" small fixed blade with a Sharpshooter Systems brown leather sheath. This will look o.k. on my belt alongside the Leatherman 'mag carrier', especially as the sheath is a 'high ride', but not so high as to be annoying. 

I chose the "Gunny" only after much trial and error; even more research into small to medium sized fixed blades and yet more physical comparisons between knives in the same category. Smooth blades rule; especially good ones like the Bark River knives. They are a joy to use and are being offered in exotic 'stainless' steels too. In fact; I would go as far as recommending an even smaller blade than the 'Gunny'.

I also carry a 4 inch CS voyager in my pocket; it's old and i bought it because it's flat; sharp; tough and well...I didn't know any better!! I still have it though; it locks up like a bank vault and it gets scary sharp. Good enough for the girls I go with!!! Plain blade rocks; and i've yet to encounter a situation that the ol' Voyager couldn't handle (within reason).

Sharp and smooth is good...but hey, whatever turns your crank.


----------



## The Sun

my outlook on an EDC blade is this:

An EDC blade is all about options, the more the better.

If you can find a partially serrated blade that still offers the options of a straight edge (ie. large belly to the blade before the serrations start) then i would go that direction. same when arguing tanto vs. drop, or spear-point. the best choice in my opinion would be both (enter XM-18 Spanto). 

although the Spanto isn't for everyone you can see my point, the more options the better. if you can find a partially serrated blade with a big enough belly to act as a plain edge, but still get the option to use the serrations on the really nasty cutting (as to no dull your plain edge) then i would lean more in that direction.

So, as far as my personal opinion goes...some knives i carry with a partial serration, some i don't. a very good friend of mine sent his XM-18 to Tom Veff so he could put his Veff serrations in it (to my friends specified length of course, around 3/4" worth of serrations). IMO that is an excellent choice for an EDC, it could handle anything you may encounter.

a few examples of what i mean:

ZT 0300 series - great with serrations due to the re-curve and large plain edge belly to the blade
3.5" XM-18 - only comes in plain edge but if you can, getting serrations put in it is excellent due to the long plain edge before the serrations would start.
Spyderco Delica - no serrations, not enough plain edge
Emerson CQC-7 - IMO it doesn't matter because to me a traditional "tanto" point isn't very useful, so if you're going to get one might as well get all the options 


just like anything else, there is a designed purpose for all these options. for an EDC you want a very good "all-around'er." "it's better to have and not need, than need and not have," comes to my mind when thinking of an EDC knife.

i'm no longer in the military so i don't need a full on "tactical" design. i'm more on the utilitarian side of the fence for my day-to-day life now. i cut A LOT of shipping labels, mail, boxes, vegetables, paracord, etc. so, i like a blade profile that's easy to get to the tip, has a good long plain edge, and depending on the blade..serrations for rough cutting. i like mid-szed to larger blades (3.5"-4"), and very corrosion resistant materials. ease of maintenance is also a big decision here. if you're going to use the knife a lot then you don't want something that's going to dull easily, but you don't want a steel that takes a long time to sharpen either. that will be a compromise that you'll have to determine for yourself. weight isn't an issue for me so i won't comment there, but also something you should look into.

my EDC's are:

Duratech 20CV 3.5" XM-18
Crusader Forge FIFP/Metro (4" S30V Blade - 5" handle Ti/G10)
Strider SMF (S30V bead-blasted Ti, black G10)
Benchmade/HK Snody 14205 plain-edge (red bead-blasted G10, both plain, and partially serrated)
ZT 0301 (plain-edge, and partially serrated)

.......Ra Clicky 170 (1/med-low, 2/lowest low, 3/SOS, and 4/press hold, or double click forced high on all modes), i only ever use 1,2, and 4, but i have an option!


----------



## LUPARA

Ah the plethora of options for EDC blade carry. It's real easy to figure out - just leave out the 'fadish' type crap and focus on the real life issues of carrying aknife every day. 

1) Decide what exacly how the knife will be used.
2) Decide your preference of 'fixed' or 'folding' blade.
3) Decide the blade length that would best suit the needs.
4) Decide what your budget will be.
5) Do some research on the best knives that 'fit' into your buget/category.
6) Decide which knife would be suitable.
7) Buy it !!!!!!!
8) Use it !!!!
9) Evaluate the knifein terms of the required usage.
10) Make ajustments - either stick with the knife you bought; or decise to buy another knife that better fulfills your needs.

Voila !!!!! Dead simple = OODA - Observe; Orient; Decide; Act !!!!!

Never forget that it's O.K. to make a mistake. Why? Because the only people that have NEVER made a mistake are people that have NEVER done anything.

Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RF4C

For me, straight. I would consider a serrated blade preferentially where I might need to cut cordage or webbing in a hurry, as a deckhand or rigger might for instance.


----------



## The Sun

+1 

good advise! 

that's what it's all about! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUPARA

One of my more recent "changes" has been to go with leather sheaths for some EDC knives. I'm sick of this damn fancy plastic poop; it has no character. I'm gonna do this, (since i'm primarily a fixed blade nut that just can't help thinking about the SD aspect of carrying a knife in every instance); I'm gonna carry a bark river "Gunny" for general purpose stuff; it has a great open top "Sharpshooter" sheath. I'm gonna carry a Spydie "Street Beat" for townie type escapades and a Spydie "Temperance 2" for other outings away from home. That's all I need really; other than a folder clipped to my strong side pocket and a ( inch blade boot knife when I'm venturing away from home!!

I'm also having a leather sheath made for the "Street Beat" and possibly the" Temperance 2". Other than aesthetics; leather is a little less conspicuous when it's in plain sight. Having said that; I also do my utmost to conceal whatever i'm carrying while maintaining easy and lightning-fast access to said knives.

Serrated blades are an unknown to me; I resist them, just like I resisted the "toaster oven" when they became more and more popular. I bet i've missed a few good meals made in a toaster oven though!!!!!

Knives are cool...I love those leaf-shaped blades most of all. My idea of "beauty" in a three dimensional utility object is that: 

1) It has to have pleasing form and feel.
2) It has to perform flawlessly, the tasks for which it is designed.
3) You have to be able to live with it on a day to day basis.

There's nothing more annoying than a "phony" knife, no matter how well it's made, or how good the materials used in its manufacture.


----------



## m3flies

Straight edge. Prefer and use straight edge most of the time. But also have a nice serrated on my leatherman charge TTi.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I got here too late to vote but my vote woulda been straight.

I can see where people need serrations, really I can.

But I don't carry a big enough blade to make it worth while. I drive an 18 wheeler and my two most uses for a knife are cutting plastic seals off trailers, and cutting steak in a Truck Stop Restaurant, Also fix torn and torn off mud flaps. 

Straight edges for me. Also a punch and a can opener. Scout knife baby!


----------

